# labradoodle



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok I have a serious question here. I was wondering what everyone thinks about using a labradoodle as a hunting dog it would be used for ducks and geese mostly but also pheasant and other upland birds. I really want a hunting dog but can't get a normal lab or a wirehair like I used to have because my wife has allergies and labradoodles are very hypoallergenic also have been told they are very smart any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would look into a one of the versatile breeds that have hair instead of fur. If you can find a standard poodle from hunting lines, or Wire-haired pointing griffon will meet your needs more likely than a backyard breeding for a mutt with cute name. I don't know if there has been labradoodle line that was developed with hunting in mind. Here is a link to a site that lists other hypoallergenic dog breeds.

http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Breed-C ... genic.aspx


----------



## Erksnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I have extreme allergy's and also own an indoor griff. I can pet other dogs and my arms break out in hives, with my griff I can wrestle around with him and dont have a bit of trouble.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not that I know first hand- I have read a bit about the Labradoodle- seems like there is as much out there saying they are not hypoallergenic as there is. If it was hunting I was concerned about- go with the WPG.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

A labradoodle is a waste of labrador sperm


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

My wife's cousin only gets labradoodle's. They told me once that you can get one that does shed or does not and that you will not know until well after puppy purchase.

That is third hand info, so take it with a grain of salt. I do think they would make a decent waterfowl dog.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks a lot for the info guys i didnt know the griff was hypoallergenic i had a german wirehair up till about 6 years ago and he was the greatest dog iv ever owned and id love a griff because of the similarities in the 2 breeds


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> A labradoodle is a waste of labrador sperm


I would get a new wife before I owned a Labradoodle!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Steve Shaver said:


> A labradoodle is a waste of labrador sperm


I know I'm being a smart A but this kinda stuff really bugs me. We work hard at pairing up pedigrees and look for studs that compliment our bitches to improve the breed and then someone goes a does someting like this that does just the opposite :evil: It just aint right!!!!!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> [quote="Steve Shaver":2hxey6ak]A labradoodle is a waste of labrador sperm


I know I'm being a smart A but this kinda stuff really bugs me. We work hard at pairing up pedigrees and look for studs that compliment our bitches to improve the breed and then someone goes a does someting like this that does just the opposite :evil: It just aint right!!!!!!![/quote:2hxey6ak]
And I am serious!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Shirley you can't be serious!


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

He has had like 12 wives, he's serious!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I have allergies to dogs but ended doing some research and purchased a Pudelpointer from Cedarwood kennels. So far so good. Sheds little but he has more of the slick coat than a traditional pudelpointer was well.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

pelican said:


> He has like 12 wives, he's serious!


 :shock: :shock: :O•-:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Shirley you can't be serious!


If I was forced to divorce the wife or own a labradoodle.... C-ya babe! She understands what my hunting dogs mean to me!

The first two did not!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

izzydog said:


> Shirley you can't be serious!
> 
> Who you callin Shirley?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Did somebody say Griffon?










Next batch won't be here until March. I can't have my female pregnant during bird season!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Sure that ain't a shorthairdoodle? Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Sure that ain't a shorthairdoodle? Sorry couldn't resist.


It is not, Shirley. They come doodling this:










Six months later they are doodling this. :^8^:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Cute little sucker! Dont show me puppy pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Steve Shaver said:


> A labradoodle is a waste of labrador sperm


+1


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a pudelpointer out of ceaderwoods also. Great hunting dog with lots of prey drive, and a huge desire to please. I am in ND right now and don't think I could ask for more from a 6 month old pup. Out in the field he is a hunting machine, in the house he is a very well behaved. A pudelpointer might be a great dog for what you are looking for. Plus a pointer is much more fun to hunt behind than a flusher. :shock:


----------

